# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  قصص عن خطوات الشيخ عبد الكريم المشيقح لتفريج الكرب

## عذبة الاطباع1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 





اغلبنا قرأ نصائح الشيخ عبدالكريم المشيقح والبعض نال الفرج من رب كريم ورحيم 
والبعض الآخر لا ربما بسبب ذنب أو قصور والحكمة عند رب العباد 



امس كلمت الشيخ عبدالكريم المشيقح.. المهم قلت له ياشيخ ابي احوالي تتغير انا ماعندي وظيفه ولاني متزوجه وابي الخير والرزق الكثير.. قالي الشيخ:: بقولك على اربع اشياء تسوينها : تسوينها تسوينها:: قلت زين..
اول\ ارضي الله مهما كان.. خلي هدفتس بالحياه رضى الله.. 
ثانيا\ دايم كوني على وضوء..دايم على وضوء.. قالي الايه" ان الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين"
ثالثا\ رددي دايم سبحان الله والحمدلله ولااله الا الله والله اكبر..ذكر لي حديث بس نسيته قالي ان الله يحب هالكلمات.. ياليت الاخوات اللي تعرف الحديث تذكرنا فيه..
رااااابع\ مهمه مهمه مهمه ان كل يوم تتصدقين لو بريال او بكسره خبزه لهندي بشارع او علبه ببسي لهندي بشارع او حتى تمره.. او عرفتي ناس فقراء تصدقي عليهم..قالي اذا ماعندتس فلوس تصدقي حتى لو مثال تطبخين وترسلينه لحد فقير او ترسلينه لهنود يبنون بيت او اي هنود او اي شي..او مثال بعشرين ريال اشتري حبه رز بخاري وارسلها للعمال حتى لو كانوا حقين محطه اللي يعبون البنزين.. المهم قال لازم يوميا... وجاب لي الحديث..مااذكره بس اللي فيه ومعناه ان تدخل السرور على قلب مسلم.. تخيلوا قالي انتي سويها لوجه الله واذا ارضتي الله راااااااااااااااح يرضيك... قالي راح تشوفين التغير...وقالي يمكن يمكن يمكن امورتس تتعسر وتحسين بضيق بس قاااالي معليه كملي لان هذا الضيق معناه ان الخير بجي لتس.. والضيق هذا من الشيطان لانه مايبي تسوين خير عرفتوا يابنات...
المهم اللي خلاني ادق على الشيخ لاني سمعته في قناه بدايه قال في بنت كلمته عندها مشكله او زي تسذا..المهم هي مو متزوجه..الشيخ قال لها التزمي هالاشياء الاربع اللي فوق.. يقول التزمتها وسوتها يقول في اقل من مده بسيطه اتوقع اسبوع.. يقول كلمتني قالت ياشيخ انا خطبتي هالاسبوع من رجل اعمال سعودي..من اكبر تجاااااااار الخليج.. وقصص كثييييييير...

يااااااختي وش رايكم نلتزم بها الاشياء لوجه الله..وش رايكم..اللي ماعندها فلوس يااختي حاولي تدبرين عشره ريال ومن هالعشره طلعي كل يوم ريال وقلي للسواق او احد اخوانتس او اي احد وقولي اشتر ببسي وعطه اي هندي .. حاولي.. او اذا انتي رايحه لدوام خلي اللي يوديس يوقف عند بقاله واشتري بخمس ريال اي شي وعطيها هنود.. 
بعدين نسيت اقولكم الشيخ قالي خلي همك رضى الله ثم ادعي مثال انتس تقولين يارب تصدقت عشان ارضيك يارب ارضى عني ويارب عطني ""قولي حاجتس"




:::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::


:::::::::::::::




يقول الشيخ عبد الكريم أن فتاة اتصلت به قالت تقدم لخطبتي احد التجار وكان لهذا الشاب علاقات مع بعض الفتيات فأرسل إليهن عبر الإيميل إني سأتزوج وساتركن وسيبدأ حياةجديده , فإحدى الفتيات أرادت الانتقام بحجة انه أفسدهن ثم تركهن بهذه السهولة فعملت له سحر بقيمة 250 ريال فكان من نتائج هذا السحر أن هذا الشاب أصبح كالطفل لايعقل شيئا فاضطرت أسرته للسفر به إلى الخارج بعيدا عن أعين الناس وحديثهم بعد أن أصبح كالطفل واتصلت على خطيبي كي اتطمن عليه فكان جواب أهله أنتي السبب فلولا هذه الخطبة مامرض ابننا فأصبحت في حزن شديد افترقنا قبل أن يحدد موعد زواجنا فقلت لها أنتي ألان مصيبتك أعظم أهله معه ويعلمون حاله أما أنتي فبعيدة عنه لكنا أوصيك بأربع أمور 
طبقيها وستجدين خيرا إن شاء الله ..
1/ عليك أن تكوني خلال ال24 الساعة على وضوء حتى عند النوم .
2/أعطي الله ما يحب 
((سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله إلا الله والله اكبر)) طوال اليوم.
3/تصدقي كل يوم لحديث 
(( حصنوا موالكم بالزكاةوداوو مرضاكم بالصدقة واعدوا للبلاء الدعاء ))
4/ اكثري مدح الله عزوجل 

يقول الشيخ:
كنت في اليوم التالي في طريق سفر والجوال مغلق وعندما فتحت الجوال إذا بعدة اتصالات منها وأخبرتني بعدد الاتصال أنها استيقظت في صباح اليوم التالي فوجدت 20اتصال من خطيبها !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
وعند الاتصال به علمت أن الله من عليه بالشفاء وأصبحوا في أحسن حال وحدد موعد لزواجهم
فقط من يوم واحد طبقت كلام الشيخ سبحاااااان الله 


:::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::


:::::::::::::::
السلام عليكم ورحكمة الله وبركاة وانا نزلت طريقة حملي بعد الله قبل السنة وهذا قصتة الي سويتة والله اني علمة الناس بهالطرق والله انة في 2حملوووووووووووووو بعدالله وهذي 4 طرق تسوينها لعبد الكريم المشيقح للاستجابة الدعاء
اناتزوجت وانا واختي بيوم واحد اختي حملت بعد الزواج بشهرين وانا حملت بعد معانات اربع سنين والحمد لله تدرون ماخليت مستشفى مارحت له ولا حرمة تمسد الارحت لها ونسيت ان الرازق الله جلا في علاه وفي السنة الرابعة جاة للزوجي دورة للمكة وكانت شهر رمضان وكان ينزني في الحرم ويروح وانا كنت اجلس وابكي وادعي بهذا الدعاء (يارب جيتك في بيتك اطلبك لا تردني خايبة )واستخدمة اربع طرق سمعتها من الشيخ عبد الكريم المشيقح في بداية وهيه(كثرة قول سبحان الله والحمد للله ولا الله الاالله والله واكبر _واخراج الصداقات بكثرة_والوضوء طول اليوم_اكثري من مدح الله )والله استمريت عليها من شهر تسعة وجاااااااا شهر 11 وانا حامل بارادة الله والدعاء في الليل والاستغفاروخلو املكم بالله كبير لان الله عند حسن ضن عبده به
وادعولي اولد بسلامة 

:::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::


:::::::::::::::


سبحان من لا يعجزه شئ
فقط يقول لشئ كن فيكون...لايريد سوا الايمان واليقين...
لا اطيل عليكم احبابي....لقد كنت في هم وضيق لا يعلم به غير رب العباااااااااااد...
ايماني بالله قوي ...واملي به كبير....ان يفرج عني ماحل بي....
وفعلا يااحبابي....حصل لي مااريد في ايام قليله...لم تتجاوز الخمسة ايام...
عزمت على اتباع طريقة شيخا الفاضل المشيقح..
وهي كالتالي...
1-ان اكون على طهاره طيلة اليوم كل مااحدثت اجدد الطهاره...
2-ان اقول سبحان الله والحمدالله والله اكبر 50مره في اليوم تزيد عليه والكن لاتنقص عن ذلك
3-مدح الله في كل مجلس تجلس به 
4-الصدقه يوميا"...
والله ياحبابي....من اول يوم احسست بشعورغريب لقد بدل الله ماكان بي من هم الي راحه وطمئنان...
بعد ثلاثة ايام توصلت لمن لديه حل لمشكلتي وفي اليوم الخامس انتهت المشكله كما تمنيت 
فما كان مني الا ان اسجد شاكرة لعظيم شأنه سبحانه....
فأين انت يامن تريدين الابناء ...واين انت يامن تريدين الوظيفه...اين انت يامسكين ,,,اين انت يامهموم...
اين انت عن الرحمن الرحيم... 


:::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::


:::::::::::::::



طبقتتتتتتتتته وتكفي الرااااااحه النفسيييييه
حتى الصدقه مو شرط مال سوي طبخه لاهلك وانويها صدقه بنيه كذا
او ابتسمي وانويها صدقه ساعدي احد وكل شي دخلي فيه النيه
وادعي بعدها وقولييارب سويت هالشي من اجل رضاك ففرج عني مابي من هم وسمي حاجتك


:::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::


:::::::::::::::



انا كنت العام الماضي بالفراشة ..

وتحديدا برمضان تقريبا يوم12 بالشهر.. كنت جالسة ع قناة بداية وشفت محاضرة للشيخ المشيقح ويحكي

القصص .. هنا اناتحمست...

وقلت بطبقها.ووالله مامر فترة بسيطة وحنا بالشهر على اخر الشهريجيني خبر تلميح بخطوبتي.

وبنص شوال تملكت قولوا ماشاء الله...طبعا بقولكمبرنامجي...


انا طبقت وصفة الشيخ المشيقح... طبعا كان ينقصني مسالةالصدقة وابليس يابنات حريص بيقولك ماينفع

ياكمليها كاملة وخطأ عليك ... وبيخليك تياسين وتذكري كلما حسيتي انك مليتي روحي صلي ركعتين

او هللي وسبحي لانك قربتي من الفرج وابليس بيمللك...


طبعا ارسلت مسج للشيخ وانتم تعرفون وصفته...بس بذكركم

البقاء على طهارة دايما( وانتبهوا يابنات وواللهعن تجربة بدايتها يمكن تتوضين باليوم ست سبع مرات) ابليس بيخليك تملين ووالله انياستغرب وقت الدورة اكون عادي طبيعية ومااحس بغازات لكن لمن اطهر وارجع لجل ابقى علىطهارة واتوضأ يبدأ ابليس كل شويه يحسسني لجل اتوضأ...توضي واعرفي انك ماشية صح وهذامن ابليس


ثاني شي التهليل والتسبيح وشكر الله...ودايما انطقي واكثري منالكلمات اللي يحبها سبحانه مثل لااله الا الله وسبحان الله تراك هنا تمجدينه وكثريمن سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم... هنا تمجدينه وتدورين عاللييحبه

نجي على المحرمات حاولي قد ماتقدرين تبعدين عنها... بقولك شي موبايلك ولاب توبك اذا فيهم مقاطع ميوزيك او اغاني احذفيهم وانتي تحذفينهم وتسوين افراغ لسلة المحذوفات قولي يارب تركتهم وحذفتهم عشانك طلبا لمرضاتك يارب ارضني وانت الغنيعني وعن اي شي مني انت الكريم


واخر شي الصدقة... انا لمن سالت الشيخ عنها قال لي لو بريال...
انا بقولكم وش سويت...
بنات والله العظيم اني اذاحصلت عود اسنان مرمي اني اشيله لان ازالة الاذى عن الطريق صدقة وانكتبت لي باذنالله صدقة


الشغالة ترى يجوز...وانتي تعطينها لو ريال رددي يارب اكرمنيوادعي باللي تبينه...

شفتي اي حاجة لو كسرة زجاج ارفعيها لجل الله ... خليكل شي لجل ربك...ووالله يابنات لتشوفين

الفرج...

طبعا انا لا ازكي نفسي وانا من اكثر العباد ذنوبا لكن كتبته لاجلكم...ولاتنسون تضيفون طاعات خفيه منعندكم واجتهدوا


وترى مرة قريت لوحدة سوت كل شي وماتحقق اللي تبيه تدرونوش سوت تحلف انه ماتحقق الالمن تركت معصية كانت عليها دايما...


اتركياحب شي لنفسك وتعصين فيه الله وبتشوفين العوض فوري ولايقولك ابليس عوضك عقب سنة اوسنين... انتي وحسن ظنك برب العباد


:::::::::::::::
:::::::::::::::

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## بنت العدوي

تسلمي اختي على الموضوع الجميل...وعلى الافاده
ربي يجعلة في ميزانك
ربي يوفقك دنيا وآخره

----------

